Show HN: Nanobrain.io – 10x smarter than Google - samandar
======
slow_donkey
It's a bit slow to have to wait for each individual question/answer to load.
At least with Google I can quickly scan for potential hits

------
overcast
Nothing I put in there seems to do anything? No results, no error messages.

~~~
samandar
Yea nothing you give nothing you get :)

0 x N == 0

------
samandar
It is a search engine for error messages and their solutions.

------
HNNewer
this is a big claim..

~~~
samandar
Please, see how it works:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrsezfswLSI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrsezfswLSI)
:D Thanks!!

